# Teaming up on Turkeys!



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone interested in teaming up on some turkeys? I am a first time turkey hunter who drew a tag for unit 02, I got all excited and bought all the goodies calls, decoys, etc. and wondering if anyone out there wants to team up possibly?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

If I had a tag for your area I would, best of luck man just scout, scout some more and then be patient!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I got mine opening day first time hunting turkeys pretty sure im addicted


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

GKBassplayer said:


> I got mine opening day first time hunting turkeys pretty sure im addicted


You're lucky, congrats!!! I've been out 5 years or so, have never shot one. I've had jakes I could have shot, but never got in on a Tom. I only bowhunt though. Last year was just a bummer. Could never find any birds on ground I could hunt. Had property w/ birds on it this year and I'm deployed :bop:


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> GKBassplayer said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine opening day first time hunting turkeys pretty sure im addicted
> ...


My 1st time too, and I'm also using a bow. I've hit 2 birds with no kills so far. I hit one this evening twice and all I got were feathers. I'm switching back to my Muzzy's, the Rage heads didn't penetrate I guess.


----------

